
Presidential Candidates' Website's Stacks - yektaw
Technology candidates use for their own campaign websites.<p>In alphabetical order, by last name:<p>Hilary Clinton: ASP, IIS<p>Ted Cruz: wordpress, nginx<p>Marco Rubio: wordpress, apache &amp; nginx<p>Bernie Sanders: wordpress, nginx<p>Donald Trump: php, nginx<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;hilaryclinton.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;tedcruz.org<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;marcorubio.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;berniesanders.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;donaldjtrump.com
======
yektaw
Also interesting: [https://www.fastcompany.com/3057329/an-incredibly-dorky-
look...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3057329/an-incredibly-dorky-look-at-each-
presidential-candidates-technology-stack)

